# Berlin Klassik 2012 Thoughts....



## jpakki01 (Jul 25, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## E CODE (Feb 2, 2005)

Let me guess... you didn't volunteer to judge did you? 

You are going to get many replies like mine... but in the end - come out and spend 2 hours pouring over the cars - or accept the fact that you didn't help the cause, so you can't compain about the outcome.


----------



## EMPOWERD (Nov 21, 2005)

Great event (I volunteered as a judge), perfect weather and some nice rides (although nothing really blew me away). A few things.. a P.A. system for trophy ceremony would be nice next time (couldn't hear unless you were 10ft away) - keep a megaphone for backup. When you call out winners, start with 2nd place, runner-up... then 1st place (like a beauty pageant).. more suspense. Food needs real work. Burger-buns were (literally) frozen, which melted with a hot burger patty on it, but ended up soggy with a cold slab of meat. Get a couple of chip-wagons next time, they're properly set up for this. Overall, great show and amazing effort from the organizers.


----------



## jpakki01 (Jul 25, 2004)




----------



## jpakki01 (Jul 25, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Ozzker (Jun 4, 2010)

Great show overall, and a great day minus a little sprinkle from above! the event was well organize and well ran, and it also appeared to stay mostly on time as well. 

Food was OK at best though, I would have loved to see more meatless options (fries etc) or maybe even a chicken option. A Hotdog / Hamburger will not satisfy everyone, including many of the woman and children that are dragged to these events by someone they care about enough to go to these events for. 



jpakki01 said:


> Then a blind man could choose the winners. Others wise..much better than most i've seen.


I have got to disagree with this above statement. Its got to be one of the most oblivious things a person can say, and it really makes you look like an idiot for saying it. 

Most of the people who enter their cars to be judged spend hours upon hours cleaning them, making sure everything is proper and works well together, that there are no loose ends or dirty surfaces. Then their are the judges of the event who look through each and ever car to see the attention to detail, the flow, and how well kept a car is, along with what work has been done to it. They do not just choose the car that has had the most amount of dollars thrown towards it. 

Its not a pissing contest of who can spend the most money on their car. if you have air and expensive wheels, but you car hasnt been cleaned in weeks and the inside looks like you've been hoarding tims cups and gas reciepts, then dont be surprised when a well cleaned and looked after car with a mild drop, well suited wheels, and tastful accents beats you out.


----------



## Murphy95 (Jul 18, 2008)

i'm sure those that complain about judging don't even look over a car closely, they just base the car on how much money was put into it or how nice the stance is. when judging a car you have to look at the workmanship that went into putting it together, getting everything to fit right, how well everything flows together with the theme of the car. You look at the attention to detail and see how much effort someone put into making the car appealing.

The only reccomendations i have for next year would be class parking, makes it easier for judges (less running around).
The judge that came around to judge my car at the end said they were having to hurry finished judging all the cars, so i will be putting my name down for judging next year :thumbup:


----------



## E CODE (Feb 2, 2005)

Each car should have had 3-5minutes spent on it - any more and there would have been no time to judge every car. 

That being said, I do the same thing when I judge every car: Introduce myself, ask the owner to open everything up that they want too (while I do a quick walk around looking for dings, scratches etc). Usually start at the engine bay - look for mods, are they installed well, do they look stock? Is there wiring all over the place? It is clean? 

Then move to the interior - I crouch down at the drivers door to look for dirt, look at the headliner, the stereo install, seat wear and tear, and look for mods - again, I should be able to see them, but they should be neat and tidy and look like it could have come from the factory. 

Moving to the rear, there's usually not much to see, but if you are on air, it should be done correctly, correct tanks, valve, solenoids, all wired nicely as well. Having a hacked together air system will lose you points. 

Lastly I do the outside, look where body panels line up, look for orange peel on areas that were repainted etc. 

Finally - can I tell what the owner was going for in their concept. Some people go for OEM Euro goodness, while others go for high end fit and finish and big audio. Both concepts can score equally well - if things are done right. 

As said above - having $3000 wheels and Airride isn't going to win if your interior is dirty, you've got nothing special in the bay, and your body panels don't line up. In my mind, every car starts with half of the points available in each catagory, and works up, and sometimes down, from there. 

It helps that I usually judge 100 or so cars a year as various shows, and can spot most mods far before thier owners mention them (even things like reprays which are sometimes tricky) but even a novice judge can get things 'right' when they use the same metrics for every car they look at.


----------



## aliendub (Mar 30, 2004)

what ever happened to just having fun at these shows and not worrying about the judging and who won or didn;t win. 

:thumbup::thumbup: to all involved, good stuff...I just wish that some pix were posted of that beauty 73 BMW 3.0


----------



## Jettaboj (Nov 19, 2007)

EMPOWERD said:


> A few things.. a P.A. system for trophy ceremony would be nice next time (couldn't hear unless you were 10ft away) - keep a megaphone for backup. Overall, great show and amazing effort from the organizers.


uh, Rain and our expensive dj equipment do not mix.  Megaphone is a great idea if I had one  And, I've got no plans in buying one.


----------



## E CODE (Feb 2, 2005)

jpakki01 said:


> :wave:





jpakki01 said:


>





jpakki01 said:


> :wave:


Seriously :screwy: 

Can you elaborate on your new opinions? As you clearly don't have the same feelings now as you did when you started this thread....


----------



## jpakki01 (Jul 25, 2004)

:snowcool: "A"


----------



## anaisac68 (Oct 26, 2016)

EMPOWERD said:


> Great event (I volunteered as a judge), perfect weather and some nice rides (although nothing really blew me away). A few things.. a P.A. system for trophy ceremony would be nice next time (couldn't hear unless you were 10ft away) - keep a megaphone for backup. When you call out winners, start with 2nd place, runner-up... then 1st place (like a beauty pageant) mutuelles TNS.. more suspense. Food needs real work. Burger-buns were (literally) frozen, which melted with a hot burger patty on it, but ended up soggy with a cold slab of meat. Get a couple of chip-wagons next time, they're properly set up for this. Overall, great show and amazing effort from the organizers.


Klasik Berlin is an event that everyone loves and to which thousands of people are present, but you still have to put pieces of trade in this kind of meeting.


----------

